# WinEdt



## brabe (29. Mai 2006)

Wie kann man einstellen, dass der Tabulator automatisch einrückt?

Beispiel:

___Strahlung soll nur beim Übergang zwischen zwei stationären
Zuständen emittiert oder absorbiert werden, wobei die auftretenden
Frequenz aus der Energiedifferenz der stationären Zustände $h$ ...

soll werden zu
___Strahlung soll nur beim Übergang zwischen zwei stationären
___Zuständen emittiert oder absorbiert werden, wobei die auftretenden
___Frequenz aus der Energiedifferenz der stationären Zustände $h$ ...

ohne die Leerzeichen = _ per Hand einzugeben.
Ich würde gerne ein automatisches Einrücken haben.

vielen Dank
brabe


----------

